# Seller issues



## bmxtart (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought a p metallica from a seller on here last week,it arrived today and is missing a leg, which I was not informed about. on first inspection i couldnt tell and posted positive feedback,but when I got home and put it in its enclosure I noticed it, what do I do now??


----------



## Dave Balls (Jan 26, 2011)

just take it on the chin and learn the lessons for next time mate, otherwise they will deny all knowledge and it will get messy.


----------



## Gecko1977 (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you contacted the seller not all people are unreasonable. If hes not interested as Dave said "take it on the chin" and never buy from him again.


----------



## PAB (Aug 4, 2010)

You do know it will grow it back dont you? and if it was posted RMSD then there is always a chance it was lost in transit, Cant see the problem really, but speak to the seller I am sure he will refund you if you get it back to him in one piece, as there will be plenty of other people wanting it.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

as above, it will grow back over the next moult or 2


----------

